# Screw-down Crowns.



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Some Russian models combine a screw-down crown with a manual, mechanical movement. How do you owners of this combination operate? Do you unscrew the crown, wind, and resecure the crown daily or do you leave the crown in the open position except when venturing near water?

IMHO, the screw-down crown combines better with the automatic and quartz movements.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

welcome

I always screw mine back in after winding, a bit flimsy to leave loose on the Vostoks imo. Wearing one today actually!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I unscrew the crown, wind the watch and then screw the crown back up again. It has never occurred to me to leave the crown unscrewed. Surely that defeats the purpose of the screw crown - which is to provide extra security against moisture and dirt entering the watch. There's no effort involved in unscrewing and screwing the crown closed again so why leave it open?? My Vostok is an automatic wind also so once I've started it by winding it a bit I can wear it and it'll continue to wind itself when I move.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

When I wear one of these I'll unscrew and screw it up several times a day - I'm a compulsive fiddler.

I wouldn't leave it unscrewed though. Probably catch the crown on something and pull it off







.

You never know when you'll have to jump into a river to rescue a drowning dog







. Happens quite frequently to me







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Oh, so it's you who keeps pulling my dog out of the river is it, Ian??


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stan said:


> Oh, so it's you who keeps pulling my dog out of the river is it, Ian??


 That bloody stone on the rope kills my back







.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

This reminds me of my old thread







I sold maybe 10 pic watch Vostok's as automatics, they weren't







I used the wrong auction template.........nobody complained









I often thought about the screw down crown feature on these manuals and wondered if it confused the buyers and they were too embarrassed to ask any questions


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I know, I consider not using a stone but the bugger can swim like a fish.
















I screwed the crown down on the watch before I chucked him in though.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I have never forgiven you for that Mark







. Good to see you around







.

Does your dog wear a watch Stan







? I'll be Wise to your Morecombe...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Does your dog wear a watch Stan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, and he has no nose.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

go on then I'll say it.......

How does he smell?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Quite nice really.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

raketakat said:


> I have never forgiven you for that Mark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cheers Ian, I have been working my balls off the last few weeks, just winding down now. I haven't had time to sell any Ruskies but my partner won't stop sending them. It's nice, he thinks he's doing me a favour, but I have 43


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Yes he's a watch dog you buggers







.

Exits with flat cap, brown paper carrier bag.

Now where were we







?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

MarkF said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > I have never forgiven you for that Mark
> ...


























You'll nearly have as many as me







. I bet yours work though







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Answering Norm's question.
















Yes, I too always screw the crown home to make sure the watch is fully protected.

Welcome to the madhouse.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I have 43


 Mark have you a steel one (gotta be steel), dont care what shape case or what movt or dial or condition as long as it's a ticker but it *must* have Alby's hands! Black edging and arrowed hours hand.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I don't think so


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

looks like I'll never be making that franken watch, those the hands I want.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > I have 43
> ...


 Now you are just taunting me Paul





















.


----------

